# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Verejtejet dhe keshilla?????

## mitjuk

Pershendetje stafi pershendetje miq te FSH,gjej rastin per te parashtruar nje mendim timin dhe besoj eshte mendim i drejte ,persa i perket kesaj teme do ju sygjeroj se ky nen forum quhet Verjtje dhe keshilla,dhe duhet te jete po e tidhe,dhe sduhet te mbyllen temat e keti nenforumi ,une thjesht kam nje mendim qe temave te ashtu quajtura Verejtje dhe keshilla sa do te bezdiseshme dhe kritikuese te jen ato ndaj krereve te FSH; ato jan mendimet te lira te çdo antari ne kete Forum, skam koh te plot te futem ne kete forum por kur gjej rastin futem sa do pak me teper lexoj se sa komentoj,sygjerimi im ishte qe temave duhet len kohe per ti lexuar dhe per ti komentuar,dhe ne rast se pjesa dermuese e FSh jan ne kundershtim te nje teme dhe ata vet e quajn te pa dobishme ju moderator ju si kreu i keti Forumi duhet te merrni masa ne dy raste,ky thjesht eshte mendimi im ,e para nese tema behet e bezdiseshme per pjesen dermuese dhe te jet e votueshme nga antaret qe marrin pjes ne temat e te vendosin te vazhdohet me tej apo jo me temen ne fjal,dhe e dyta ne te kundert ju moderator si kreu i FSH e shifni te arsyeshme te mbyllet si tem sepse eshte ber si moll sherri per debatuesit ne menyr permanente duhen mbyllur temat ju falenderoj per mirkuptimin,mora shkas te hap kete  tem perarsye te ketyre temave qe me ran ne sy qe ishin mbyllur,te cilat jane keto.

1°Pse përjashtoni anëtarë ?-----------------------------------------------Nga Guri Kuq
2°Anëtari Akili-A dhe politika e tij në këtë forum ? ___________Edvin83
3°Ankes per Zotni Albon ?-------------------------------------------------Mitjuk
4°Verejtje per te gjithe anetaret ?----------------------------------------Shkodrano

Besoj qe sduhet te mbyllen temat pse behen verejtje dhe sygjerime ndaj stafit te moderatorve,ne tekundert lejoni vetem ata anetar qe ju moderatorve ju pershtaten juve te mbani ne forum,por kjo sdo ishte e drejte, kalofshi sa me mir dhe gjykim te drejt do ju thosha qe nuk do ishte keq,sduhet te gjykohet me shpaten mbreterore,sepse ajo eshte e mpreht se tepermi???.

----------


## mitjuk

Ja sa tema te byllura per FSH




Pse përjashtoni anëtarë ?


Hapur nga Guri i Kuq, 30-10-2012 17:07


Përgjigje: 17
Lexime: 963


Albo





 26-11-2012, 14:18 




Anëtari Akili-A dhe politika e tij në këtë forum


Hapur nga Edvin83, 26-11-2012 09:57


Përgjigje: 7
Lexime: 235


Albo





 26-11-2012, 13:34 




Pershtypjet tuaja per versionin e ri te forumit


Hapur nga Albo, 20-11-2012 00:401 2 3... 4


Përgjigje: 128
Lexime: 2,587


PINK




 25-11-2012, 21:37 




Ankes per Zotni Albon


Hapur nga mitjuk, 12-11-2012 15:241 2


Përgjigje: 52
Lexime: 1,517


Albo





 25-11-2012, 09:45 




Verejtje per te gjithe anetaret.


Hapur nga Shkodrano, 25-11-2012 06:54


Përgjigje: 2
Lexime: 219


Albo





 25-11-2012, 09:35 




Mbyllje teme


Hapur nga A.I, 11-11-2012 08:41


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 279


Dar_di




 11-11-2012, 08:46 




Moderatorja PINK me ofendon e kercenon


Hapur nga ilia spiro, 19-10-2012 12:07


Përgjigje: 33
Lexime: 2,819


Albo





 21-10-2012, 23:53 




Hapja e temave vend e pa vend.


Hapur nga freeopen, 19-10-2012 05:05


Përgjigje: 3
Lexime: 418


Albo





 21-10-2012, 20:40 




Ankese ndaj moderatorit Smth_Poetic


Hapur nga drague, 10-10-2012 18:58


Përgjigje: 8
Lexime: 676


Albo





 21-10-2012, 20:36 




Verejtje ndaj moderatorit Ardi_Pg_ID.


Hapur nga angmokio, 02-10-2012 02:25


Përgjigje: 2
Lexime: 553


Darius





 03-10-2012, 10:03 




Mbylljet e çuditshme të temave


Hapur nga -BATO-, 03-06-2012 03:05


Përgjigje: 4
Lexime: 1,103


PINK




 29-09-2012, 16:57 




Si te ndryshoj oren e forumin ne oren time lokale?


Hapur nga Ilirana, 20-09-2012 04:37


Përgjigje: 2
Lexime: 262


illyrian rex



 20-09-2012, 04:58 




Mosperjashtimi i atyre qe nxisin percarje kombetare.


Hapur nga the admiral, 15-09-2012 07:48


Përgjigje: 4
Lexime: 505


Albo





 19-09-2012, 10:02 




Ju lutem te rihapni temen "Vehabizmi - kush e prodhoi dhe kujt i shërben?


Hapur nga angmokio, 16-09-2012 07:31


Përgjigje: 5
Lexime: 527


Albo





 17-09-2012, 11:49 




Uriel! Po ti qenke ai që i mbyllke temat fshehurazi,ë?!!!


Hapur nga ademgashi_dk, 29-08-2012 21:16


Përgjigje: 6
Lexime: 671


Uriel




 30-08-2012, 08:15 




Censure ne kete forum nese kritikon interesat greke


Hapur nga Edvin83, 29-08-2012 13:48


Përgjigje: 2
Lexime: 341


Albo





 29-08-2012, 14:31 




Ja se çfare ndodh ne forumin shqiptar ....


Hapur nga saura, 27-08-2012 15:40


Përgjigje: 4
Lexime: 937


Darius





 28-08-2012, 11:33 




E Pakuptimte!


Hapur nga {A_N_G_E_L_69}, 13-06-2012 14:32


Përgjigje: 5
Lexime: 802


Darius





 15-08-2012, 12:16 




kam nje ankese


Hapur nga ermela sweet, 07-08-2012 18:15


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 588


Darius





 08-08-2012, 09:51 




Thoughtpolice


Hapur nga kiniku, 25-07-2012 15:08


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 354


EuroStar1


 27-07-2012, 09:12 




Sondazh: "Perse me hiqen postet e mia poetike ,perse me eshte bere ban?


Hapur nga brunilda_it, 28-06-2012 14:12


Përgjigje: 11
Lexime: 1,458


shigjeta





 01-07-2012, 14:11 




Kam nje vrejetje ndaj "Uriel" per nje tem qe une hapa dhe kerkoja ndihme.....


Hapur nga booobooo, 20-06-2012 14:19


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 390


Uriel




 20-06-2012, 14:54 




Qenka fshirë fare"Berisha,... fatkeqësi për shqiptarët" e Ulmar Kvik-ut(suedi )


Hapur nga projekti21_dk, 05-06-2012 07:05


Përgjigje: 23
Lexime: 1,191


Uriel




 08-06-2012, 17:17 




Sqarim nga Komuniteti Katolik


Hapur nga ilia spiro, 24-05-2012 04:12


Përgjigje: 2
Lexime: 459


Uriel




 24-05-2012, 06:31 




Pse me mbyllet temen qe kisha hapur?


Hapur nga V.I.P Member, 16-05-2012 14:42


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 415


Peniel





 17-05-2012, 05:16 




Fjala fundit


Hapur nga VOLSIV, 08-05-2012 16:30


Përgjigje: 5
Lexime: 599


Darius





 10-05-2012, 11:50 




Ankesë për Moderatorin RaPSouL


Hapur nga [PaRTiZoNi], 04-05-2012 12:25


Përgjigje: 7
Lexime: 729


RaPSouL




 07-05-2012, 19:22 




Urime per kutine, limiti i mesazhe rritet nga 20 ne 200


Hapur nga thirsty, 10-12-2011 01:19


Përgjigje: 10
Lexime: 590


Lexuesi_



 03-05-2012, 15:59 




Doja veq disa sqarime ne lidhje me reputacionet...............


Hapur nga toni54, 19-04-2012 08:20


Përgjigje: 9
Lexime: 601


Dar_di




 19-04-2012, 10:50 




Reklamat ne forum


Hapur nga Qyfyre, 06-02-2012 12:17


Përgjigje: 28
Lexime: 1,334


thirsty

 29-03-2012, 18:39 




[spoil][/spoil].........mbeshtjellese?


Hapur nga thirsty, 19-03-2012 01:52


Përgjigje: 3
Lexime: 500


thirsty

 25-03-2012, 01:57 




Fshim mesazhesh nga 1 moderatore!!


Hapur nga Endrra eVjerres, 22-03-2012 19:45


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 939


Darius





 24-03-2012, 09:32 




A po punohet me grushtin e hekurt ndaj historianeve


Hapur nga Sharri-Liburna, 16-03-2012 22:07


Përgjigje: 2
Lexime: 430


Uriel




 17-03-2012, 05:38 




Ne temen: Clirimi i Konstandinopojes!? ku lejohen edhe pyetje jasht drejtave Musliman


Hapur nga Hillirian-zo, 16-03-2012 13:30


Përgjigje: 6
Lexime: 397


Dar_di




 16-03-2012, 16:10 




Kultur max te Nenforumi mysliman !


Hapur nga EuroStar1, 08-03-2012 11:42


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 576


Uriel




 08-03-2012, 13:17 




Perse po e ndani forumin ne ate Shqiptar dhe Kosovar?


Hapur nga Pika-Kufi.1-31, 25-02-2012 19:31


Përgjigje: 9
Lexime: 794


Darius





 25-02-2012, 22:24 




Kërkoj të më ktheni temën


Hapur nga -BATO-, 18-02-2012 18:51


Përgjigje: 4
Lexime: 1,470


Uriel




 19-02-2012, 14:11 




TYe rregullohet titulli i komunitetit, ose pershkrimi


Hapur nga Qyfyre, 14-02-2012 10:36


Përgjigje: 4
Lexime: 636


Dar_di




 18-02-2012, 15:31 




shembull i mirë: Moderatorë, ndiqeni rrugën e kleadonit!!


Hapur nga projekti21_dk, 10-02-2012 09:04


Përgjigje: 5
Lexime: 835


Darius





 11-02-2012, 15:49 




Verejtje per Verejtje


Hapur nga ilia spiro, 10-02-2012 06:45


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 404


Dar_di




 10-02-2012, 08:25 




Per cfare aresye eshte perjashtuar anetari BILDERBERG


Hapur nga bnik, 29-12-2007 07:34


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 754


Darius





 10-02-2012, 08:17 




Deni_Boy hiqu nga forumi i humorit. Keq që fshive gjenialitetin e kryeminsitrit


Hapur nga projekti21_dk, 08-02-2012 16:26


Përgjigje: 5
Lexime: 548


projekti21_dk



 08-02-2012, 18:36 




Perse forumi nuk me pranon fjalekalimin?


Hapur nga angmokio, 09-11-2011 09:541 2 3... 4


Përgjigje: 135
Lexime: 7,798


MI CORAZON



 05-02-2012, 19:39 




Administratoret Diktatore!


Hapur nga qerosi, 20-01-2012 18:24


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 1,051


Uriel




 02-02-2012, 11:50 




Si mund te ndalosh reklamat ne kete forum?


Hapur nga *~Rexhina~*, 18-01-2012 10:38


Përgjigje: 16
Lexime: 707


Albo





 20-01-2012, 16:12 




Anëtarësimi në këtë forum


Hapur nga yllbardh, 20-01-2012 13:29


Përgjigje: 0
Lexime: 260


yllbardh




 20-01-2012, 13:29 




Lista


Hapur nga maratonomak, 17-01-2012 11:56


Përgjigje: 2
Lexime: 309


Albo





 17-01-2012, 13:07 




Ankese per sjellje absurde!


Hapur nga bani, 07-01-2012 08:23


Përgjigje: 12
Lexime: 947


Scion




 17-01-2012, 07:02 




dikush tjeter nen emrin tim


Hapur nga ylli55, 05-01-2012 17:23


Përgjigje: 1
Lexime: 615


Albo





 12-01-2012, 11:12 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Posto Teme të Re

 Faqja 1 prej 1812311...Fundit

----------


## Albo

Temat tek verejtjet mbyllen pasi shqyrtohen nga stafi i forumit dhe dilet ne nje perfundim. Edhe pse nje teme mbyllet, kjo nuk do te thote se nuk eshte publike apo e lexueshme nga anetaret dhe vizitoret. Te gjitha temat e mbyllura ne vite jane ne kete forum te lexueshme nga te gjithe. Forumi verejtje dhe sugjerime nuk eshte hapur per "debat", ka 100 forume te tjera ne forum ku mund te debatoni lirshem. Eshte hapur per te ngritur nje shqetesim apo nje sugjerim per stafin e forumit. Dhe pasi merrni nje pergjigje nga stafi i forumit, ceshtja perfundon atje dhe nuk eshte e apelueshme. Mundohemi qe ne cdo vendim qe marrim te jete sa me konform misionit dhe rregullores se forumit, dhe sa here qe shqetesimet e anetareve jane te vlefshme, i kemi korrigjuar duke korrigjuar edhe vendimet e gabuara te marra nga stafi. Kuptohet qe nuk ka asnje garanci qe vendimet tona jane gjithmone 100% te drejta pasi te gjithe jemi njerez dhe bejme edhe gabime.

Fakti qe forumi shqiptar ka 14 vjet qe ekziston dhe eshte forumi me prestigjoz shqiptar ne Internet, deshmon qe ne jemi duke marre vendimet e duhura. Ne shumicen e rasteve qe lindin keqkuptime e probleme, kemi te bejme me antare qe ose jane te rinj ne forum ose mbrojne mentalitete qe bien ndesh me misionin apo rregulloren e forumit. Dhe ne te tilla raste, ne e kemi bere kete gje te qarte ne pergjigjet tona. Vetem ata antare apo vizitore qe bien dakord me misionin dhe rregulloren e forumit shqiptar (te cilat mund te lexoni ne fund te faqes se forumit) jane te mirepritur te marrin pjese ne forum. Ata qe nuk bien dakord apo kane agjendat e tyre ne kundershti me misionin e forumit, heret apo vone perjashtohen nga forumi.

Albo

----------


## Flamuri Shkoder

Pershnetje!
Me habiti fakti i mbylljes se temes "Përshëndetje kudo që jeni....",dhe menyra se si eshte shprehur Dariusi,mbyllesi i temes,
Citim.



> Nese deshironi te bisedoni me njeri tjetrin per gjera te kesaj natyre atehere frekuentoni chatin e Albasoul. Ju lutem mbaheni parasysh kete gje. Tema te kesaj natyre nuk do lejohen.


Valle a nuk e dijn antaret e kti forumi qe egziston chati albasoul?
Apo do me mesuar z. Agim Metbala,dhe grate (qe jane familjare),se ku te komunikojne me njeri tjetrin.Se keto ishin me shume frekuentues te kesaj teme,te tjeret kane filluar te largohen 1 nga 1.
Jo te gjithe kane kohe te mjaftueshme te futen ne forum rregullisht,dhe ajo ishte nje teme ku antare pershendeteshin me njeri tjetrin.

Dhe dicka tjeter.
Provova te hap nje teme ditelindje,thjesht per te provuar se sa pershendetje do behen.
Me sa vura re "Stafi" e ka per ulje me bere nga nje urim ne temat e ditelindjeve.Si mendoni ju?

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Vetem ata antare apo vizitore qe bien dakord me misionin dhe rregulloren e forumit shqiptar (te cilat mund te lexoni ne fund te faqes se forumit) jane te mirepritur te marrin pjese ne forum. Ata qe nuk bien dakord apo kane agjendat e tyre ne kundershti me misionin e forumit, heret apo vone perjashtohen nga forumi.


Mund te zbatojne rregulloren edhe pse mund te kete disa anetare qe e pelqejne,por kjo nuk do te thote se duhet te perjashtohen nga forumi,kjo me duket absurde !!




> Me sa vura re "Stafi" e ka per ulje me bere nga nje urim ne temat e ditelindjeve.Si mendoni ju?


Nuk besoj se e kane per ulje Flamur,por mendoj se asnje anetar nuk ka pse te uroje dike qe nuk e njef apo nuk komunikon me te ne forum!

----------

